# French Fry Friday



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*November 5, 2010*

I started a theme for each day of the week. Fridays will be "French Fry Friday" and I'll be talking about some sort of accessories that I build. Why "French Fry Friday"? I always here "would you like fries with that?" Fries are a side item and not part of the main meal. Same thing with the accessories or smaller items that I build. I blog about the big stuff but neglect the smaller stuff. So hear is a chance for often overlooked items to shine.

This first one is a bookcase that was part of a larger bedroom group. I carried the theme of the rope molding and base molding throughout the set. One thing that is very different then most bookcases is that it's a cross or hybrid between a frameless and a face frame building style. I say that because it appears to have a 2 ¼" face frame but if you look at it closely the sides are actually that thick. This give it a beefier yet keeps the inside smooth and unobstructed. The aren't really cut from a 2 ¼" slab, there is a frame that is sandwiched between two pieces of ¾". All of it is then capped. In this older style I capped it with ¾" oak hardwood, but when I use this style in new versions I use a veneer to cap it. It give it more of that slab feel.

The bottom molding is a stacked design and I believe I hand cut the coves on the table saw and hand sanded it out. It has been so long, I'm not for sure on that. Recently I've been taking stock crown and modifying it, but that doesn't look like my crown.

I just love how small changes can drastically change a piece of furniture.

















For more video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

wwbeds said:


> *November 5, 2010*
> 
> I started a theme for each day of the week. Fridays will be "French Fry Friday" and I'll be talking about some sort of accessories that I build. Why "French Fry Friday"? I always here "would you like fries with that?" Fries are a side item and not part of the main meal. Same thing with the accessories or smaller items that I build. I blog about the big stuff but neglect the smaller stuff. So hear is a chance for often overlooked items to shine.
> 
> ...


simple and nice


----------



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

wwbeds said:


> *November 5, 2010*
> 
> I started a theme for each day of the week. Fridays will be "French Fry Friday" and I'll be talking about some sort of accessories that I build. Why "French Fry Friday"? I always here "would you like fries with that?" Fries are a side item and not part of the main meal. Same thing with the accessories or smaller items that I build. I blog about the big stuff but neglect the smaller stuff. So hear is a chance for often overlooked items to shine.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris. I like the effect of the thick sides. Smaller projects need attention too!


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*November 12, 2010*

On this French Fry Friday, I'm going to feature a mirror. This was a custom mirror order that tied into the "Cars" theme. I started with my standard 6 drawer dresser painted it red for the customer, but they needed a mirror. This is the design we came up with.. It is made from two circles slightly different sizes. The outer black (tire) and the inner red (hub). I did it that way to give it some detail and to thicken the mirror frame.

It was all built by turning my router into a compass. It took a lot of circle cutting. The inner and outer edges for each circle and then a groove for the mirror to sit. If you want to see how it is cut, here is another mirror frame being cut, actually this one is 72". Circle Cutting

I built two at the same time. I wanted to keep the price down for the customer and since it is not much harder to build two. I did that and split the cost. The only difference in the two is the mirror built for the dresser has a flattened bottom and a support board. The other is made to hang on the wall. By the way I still have the wall hanging version here are ready to sell. That would make a great Christmas gift.









Dresser mounted version









Wall hanging version



















For more video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *November 12, 2010*
> 
> On this French Fry Friday, I'm going to feature a mirror. This was a custom mirror order that tied into the "Cars" theme. I started with my standard 6 drawer dresser painted it red for the customer, but they needed a mirror. This is the design we came up with.. It is made from two circles slightly different sizes. The outer black (tire) and the inner red (hub). I did it that way to give it some detail and to thicken the mirror frame.
> 
> ...


that looks wonderful.


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Oak End Table*

Just a reminder French Fri Friday is when I showcase some of the smaller things that often get overlooked. End tables are something that can be sold as in a pair or will even work by itself. One thing that I have learned is that to make one more versatile it is best to design and finish it where it can be view for all sides. With the need for surfaces in the middle if the room, next to a mid-room sofa, most unfinished end table will not work easily. A little planning ahead and a little more time invested, will make it adapt to more areas.

This is an oak end table that I built in October 2005. It has turned legs and multi-level top. The drawer section is split into tow units and the fronts are made from a continuous board. This allows the grain to flow smoothly from one front to the other.

It was a little deeper then most end tables that I build, but it worked well because of how the uppers section broke up that depth.

















For missed video and building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com.

Watch us live:


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Murphy bed legs*

French Fry Friday is when I put a focus on those smaller accessories. This week I'm turning my attention to some small legs that I added to a recent murphy bed. I'll write about the bed at a later day seeing that I'm about a month behind on posting projects, but I wanted to show off it's legs.

This project was one that was going to a bed and breakfast. They planned on using the bed in the down position and keeping it that way until the space was needed for an event. The then would raise it up and the cabinets on the side would hold serving items.

Since it would be in the down position for most of the time, they wanted it to look more permanent. I built these small boxes, chamfer the top edges and wrapped it in crown. I built a proto type, that is what I call something that I mess up on. It was too bulky and no way to really attach it to anything. The second one work out perfect. I made is smaller and only wrapped the crown on 3 sides. By doing that and allowing the crown to protrude ¾", it allowed a bracket to be attached to the Murphy bed legs and keep it secure. 




For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:
http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

wwbeds said:


> *Murphy bed legs*
> 
> French Fry Friday is when I put a focus on those smaller accessories. This week I'm turning my attention to some small legs that I added to a recent murphy bed. I'll write about the bed at a later day seeing that I'm about a month behind on posting projects, but I wanted to show off it's legs.
> 
> ...


Another nice project, Chris.

Lee


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

*Drawers With Hanging File Rails*

Okay, I haven't posted a French Fry Friday post in a while. This is where I talk about those small things or accessories that normally get overlooked in my project post.

This week I am taking a look at file drawers. There are several ways to accomplish this task. The most popular way is to use a rack system. Just make sure you leave enough room for it to slid in there.

Rockler has a slip on system, where is very cool and easy too. With it being plastic I bet the hanging file folder will slide great on it.

I prefer to keep it all natural. What I do use to cut a dado in the top edge of the drawer box and use the box itself as the rail system. I doesn't take lone. I cut it right after I dado our for the bottom. Flip the board over readjust the height and fence. Cut the dado on the outside and I leave about 3/16". The only draw back, as with the slip on, is the cabinet width is fixed. If you need a wider cabinet you may have to make the files lateral. 



*Lateral Style (for cabinets that need to be wider)*


*I've even put them under beds*


For more building pictures see my Current Projects link at wwbeds.com or poggyskids.com. See what we are doing live:


----------

